# Type the generations



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

G.I. generation - ESTJ(I need more info)

Silent generation - ISFJ sensitive, accommodating, service-oriented, behind the scenes, conformist, put together, sensible, artistic

Baby Boomers - ENFP passionate, idealistic, creative, rebellious, advocates, expressive, value-oriented, culturally innovative, develops more Te as "it" gets older(yuppies, culture wars)

Gen X - ISTP free agents, cynical, individualistic, aloof, detached, pragmatic, survivalist, tough-minded, "whatever", laid-back, slacker

Millennial - ENFJ group/family-oriented, optimistic, open-minded, structured, confident, high standards, risk averse, conventional


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Nomads (The Lost Generation, Gen X) are probably usually SPs because they drift and develop new things in their youth, shake things up, and are pragmatic in middle adulthood. These adventurous individualists contribute "liberty, survival and honor." I find it interesting that many of the literary voices of The Lost Generation, for example, were Artisans. ESFP is probably a good guess for the Lost Generation with all of their travel and cultural and extreme fashion change and pushing moral envelopes. ISTP is probably better for the cynical, sarcastic, wise-cracking, ironic Gen X.

I agree that the Artist-Silent Generation were ISFJs. 

I could also agree that Gen Y is ENFJ because of the Fe group and civic awareness...though I wouldn't call Gen Y "conventional" but rather ...I mean, Gen Y is kind of known for things like reality television and ten year olds dressing like strippers. That's not conventional, but could still make sense with ENFJ having tertiary Se.


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

fourtines said:


> Nomads (The Lost Generation, Gen X) are probably usually SPs because they drift and develop new things in their youth, shake things up, and are pragmatic in middle adulthood. These adventurous individualists contribute "liberty, survival and honor." I find it interesting that many of the literary voices of The Lost Generation, for example, were Artisans. ESFP is probably a good guess for the Lost Generation with all of their travel and cultural and extreme fashion change and pushing moral envelopes. ISTP is probably better for the cynical, sarcastic, wise-cracking, ironic Gen X.
> 
> I agree that the Artist-Silent Generation were ISFJs.
> 
> I could also agree that Gen Y is ENFJ because of the Fe group and civic awareness...though I wouldn't call Gen Y "conventional" but rather ...I mean, Gen Y is kind of known for things like reality television and ten year olds dressing like strippers. That's not conventional, but could still make sense with ENFJ having tertiary Se.


I think I added conventional to contrast Millennials with Baby Boomers who as a generation often challenged authority whereas Millennials as a generation are known to defer to authority, it plays into the Fe aspect too. I myself share more traits associated with Gen Xers, probably because I'm a IxxP instead of ExxJ. Neil Howe did mention that first wave Millennials(1982-1986) would share some traits with Gen X than the core Gen Y(early '90s born). The '90s, '00s, and now is a time of increased child/teen protection and supervision, that's why Millennials have alot of their stereotypical traits(civic engagement, falling crime rates, further education, structured lives).


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Z is likely ESxP. It'd be amazingly more interesting of it was ENTPs.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I think the 2010s are shaping up to be a more individualistic and divided era, though.


----------

